# Jeff's Oshkosh 2022 JPEGs.



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2022)

Time to get it started. As alway, the photos have been sorted in numerical/alphabetical order of ser# or civilian registration. This means the first few pictures are current day military birds. I also have a separate file for classic aircraft, if there is enough desire to see them I will start a separate thread. Let me know and now.... on with the show.








00-20074

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2022)

03-3123

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2022)

04-03750

Cheers


Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2022)

14-0073

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2022)

17-6037

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2022)

After all the years, she is still one of the sexiest litle airframes to be seen!








66-4389

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2022)

80-1079

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2022)

87-0262

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2022)

98-0052

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2022)

72160

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2022)

0905688

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2022)

The Cat flight at Oshkosh this year benifitted from blue sky and a couple of puffy white clouds. The weather at Oshkosh in 2022 was the best I have seen.









Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2022)

C-FITS

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2022)

C-FRWG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2022)

C-GKOL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2022)

C-GULI


First time I have seen this aircraft.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2022)

N2AD

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2022)

N4MF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2022)

N15YK

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2022)

N23PM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2022)

N28TY

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2022)

N29UB


We will see thiis one again at some point. I still have close to 1000 picturs in the camera that have yet to be loaded into the computer, including take off and landing shots of this beauty.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2022)

N30WF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2022)

N34AX

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2022)

N38BZ

Cheers

Jeff

One of many Russian marked aircraft that have covered the Red Star with Ukraine markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2022)

N39EX

She was for sale at the time boys.....

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2022)

N42AF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2022)

N46RL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2022)

N47SJ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2022)

N51KB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2022)

N66JB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2022)

N66TY

Cheer

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2022)

N67PB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2022)

Ooh, look ! It's got kiddy training wheels !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2022)

N50RJ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2022)

N68RW

Cheeers

Jeeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2022)

N98RJ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2022)

N100DD

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2022)

N114EC

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2022)

N114KA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2022)

N123VV

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2022)

N133CN

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2022)

N133KK

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2022)

N137EM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2022)

N139VS

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2022)

N149RL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2022)

N150D

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 24, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 691651
> 
> N150D
> 
> ...


When was this plane built? It's beautiful.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> When was this plane built? It's beautiful.


Originally built in 1941. Restoration finished in 2018.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2022)

N152JB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2022)

N178CW

Cheers

Jeff

Sorry I am late. A little busy this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2022)

N221CG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2022)

N222FT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2022)

N246MH

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2022)

N247SG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2022)

N315KL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2022)

N373N

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2022)

N424AF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2022)

N446SN

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2022)

N509WT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2022)

N512XA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2022)

N522TW

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2022)

N528TC

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2022)

N534DL

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2022)

N551E

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2022)

To all who have served, I thank you for your service.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2022)

N572AJ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2022)

Stepping outside the Oshkosh 22 pictures today.
A bad day for those involved, at all levels.
RIP











Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2022)

N575KM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2022)

N599GR

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2022)

N601JF

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2022)

N634DB

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2022)

N652Y

Last pic till next Wednesday boys. I am flying to Regina Saskatchewan later this morning. My son and I are attending the Grey Cup on Sunday. For my non Canadian friends this is the Canadian Football League championship game. Toronto Argonauts are playing the Winnipeg Blue Bombers. Pretty much despise anything Toronto so Lets Go Bombers! Home Tuesday night.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2022)

N713JT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2022)

N747AF

Ukraine decals slapped over Russian markings, it looked silly. 

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2022)

N747JE

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2022)

N759F

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2022)

N791MH

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2022)

N802A

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2022)

N827FS

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2022)

N833WP

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2022)

N840MQ

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2022)

N855BA

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2022)

N878MT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2022)

N991GM

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2022)

N1134V

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2022)

N1226

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2022)

N1713

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2022)

Two thumbs up from Wurger yesterday....... I must have struck a happy spot!





N1941P

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Two thumbs up from Wurger yesterday....... I must have struck a happy spot!
> 
> View attachment 697758
> 
> ...



Indeed my dear. The MiG-17 ( Lim-5 ) is one of my warmest memories that has been kept in my heart since I was a child. Watching a such great restored kite you can't be unhappy. Especially if you could touch and smell these planes directly everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2022)

N2805J

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2022)

N3089S

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2022)

N3232S

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2022)

N3267G

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2022)

N4009B

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2022)

N4168E

First time I have seen this bird. I wander down to warbird area first thing in the morning and in the evening. Midday it is far too crowded to get any useful shots. I try to keep people out of my photos. Never saw this without the canopy cover in place.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2022)

N4184G

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2022)

N4207

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2022)

N4238A

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2022)

N4848M

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2022)

N4983

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2022)

N5428V

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2022)

N5451E

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2022)

N6171M

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## DBII (Dec 22, 2022)

Nice collection of birds. Thanks for sharing. I hope to go there one day.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2022)

N6306T

This aircraft has been in this colour scheme for at least 45 years. There is nothing even close to historical accuracy about it but I have always loved it. It stands out in a field full of Mustangs. I first saw it in the 70s back in the day when the Canadian Warplane Heritage had a great warbird air show. May she fly in these colours for years to come!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2022)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2022)

N6388U

That is it till January 01st. I am flying to Regina at 06:30 tomorrow to spend Christmas with my son, daughter in law and granddaughter ( its her first one ). Assuming of course this bad storm does not interfere. It started yesterday and is still sticking around,.

Merry Christmas lads, hope you all have a great time. Talk to you in the New Year!

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2022)

Have a great time with the family Jeff, and I hope that terrible weather eases off.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2022)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2023)

N6763

RIP all involved

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2023)

N7572

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## ARTESH (Jan 2, 2023)

Regarding #242 and #248 :

Interesting that they are allowed to have any roundel, other than USAF!!!

Wouldn't this cause any problems, in any forms???


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2023)

N8071

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2023)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2023)

N8201V

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2023)

Awesome pics all round mate, we must have been standing pretty close for some of them. My Osh was full-on right from the get-go and the whole week seemed to finish in 5 minutes !!  
Will be there for the duration this year so will be in contact nearer the time to see if we can meet up for a few cold ones !


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2023)

Geedee said:


> Awesome pics all round mate, we must have been standing pretty close for some of them. My Osh was full-on right from the get-go and the whole week seemed to finish in 5 minutes !!
> Will be there for the duration this year so will be in contact nearer the time to see if we can meet up for a few cold ones !


Airplanes, beer and a meeeting with the world famous GeeDee. It does not get any better than that!

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2023)

N8224

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2023)

N8994

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Saturday at 5:29 AM)

N9079Z

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Saturday at 5:31 AM)




----------



## Gnomey (Saturday at 3:46 PM)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sunday at 6:38 AM)

N9110M

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 7:06 AM)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Monday at 5:43 AM)

N9265A

Off to the airport in an hour as Mother Superior and I are heading to the Dominican Republic for a two week vacation. First time south in three years because of Covid and I am really looking forward to some sun, sand, heat and a few rum and cokes. I will check in from the DR but no picture posts till I return.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 5:44 AM)




----------



## Airframes (Tuesday at 4:51 AM)

Have a good trip.


----------



## Gnomey (Wednesday at 4:34 PM)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------

